# Radio Reports and Returns



## Shrek1985 (16 Feb 2012)

I've been made the Coy siganller for my unit and have as part of my job description the establishment of SOPs and aid de memiors for the unit comms.

mainly i'm adrepping a  bunch of the great little laminated fold outs for the 521 and 522

what i'm concerned about is the reports and returns. Are mine current? Do I want the most current, or just the LFCA standards? Do those even differ? Am I missing any?

I know the damn 9- liner changes every roto and it's not normally used on excercises, but it is just the sort of thing the CSM might spring on a signaller to see if he's switched on. I also know most of these, like the boat resupply are unlikely to be used.

So can anyone link me to a most-recent collection of reports and returns?

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## PJGary (16 Feb 2012)

Well I don't have a link right at this moment,

Does your unit have a PAM library? There should be reports and returns in there. Also, you should just be able to ask your chain for an aide memoir if you're the Coy signaller. I got mine from the sigs that were teaching my ATICS course, so if you have a sigs unit close you could ask them too.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2012)

Reports and returns are a unit/brigade/task force standard. Unfortunately there's no CF standard. The 9-liner hasn't changed since 2008, so any of the ones you find with NATO Military vice US Military under line 8 are good to go.

I'm in the midst of deploying otherwise I could email you my unit's Reports and Returns. Things you will probably want are:

Contact report, sitrep, ammocas, casevac (or 9 liner), adrep, repair/recovery (if you have vehicles), patrol report, all arms call for fire.

There are probably a few more than are escaping me at the moment. Try liasing with someone at your bde's PRes sigs regiment, they would have copies for you to have.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Feb 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> casevac (or 9 liner),



Is that just what everyone got used to calling it ?

You tell me "9-liner" and right away,i'm thinking "CAS 9-line brief".


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is that just what everyone got used to calling it ?



We started using the US 9-liner medievac in Afghanistan, but there is also a casevac request for more conventional operations that has sort have been superseeded by the 9-liner. According to the medics who taught my TCCC, there are people trying to bring us back to the casevac request and get rid of the 9-liner for reasons unknown.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Feb 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> get rid of the 9-liner



I was just curious because there are more than one "9-liner" (Close air support, UXO, medevac.....).


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I was just curious because there are more than one "9-liner" (Close air support, UXO, medevac.....).



I think that's why they want to change it back to the casevac, instead of just renaming the 9-liner medievac request to something else less confusing.


----------



## Shrek1985 (22 Feb 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> Well I don't have a link right at this moment,
> 
> Does your unit have a PAM library? There should be reports and returns in there. Also, you should just be able to ask your chain for an aide memoir if you're the Coy signaller. I got mine from the sigs that were teaching my ATICS course, so if you have a sigs unit close you could ask them too.



Our pams are quite old, I know I just organized the library, but I think my course was up-to-date-ish. My COC assigned this task to me, made a big deal out of it; in their eyes the aid de memiors; their aquisition and construction, as well as whatever our radio SOPs are are up to me as Coy signaller.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Reports and returns are a unit/brigade/task force standard. Unfortunately there's no CF standard. The 9-liner hasn't changed since 2008, so any of the ones you find with NATO Military vice US Military under line 8 are good to go.
> 
> I'm in the midst of deploying otherwise I could email you my unit's Reports and Returns. Things you will probably want are:
> 
> ...



I was told by afghan vets that the 9-liner changed with each roto, could be bad info.

I have version of all of those from my course, if they have never changed, than I am good to go! But I am working with a comms guy on a tasking right now and I shall ask him.


----------



## MedCorps (22 Feb 2012)

Take a look at: 

B-GL-334-001/FP-001 
STANDING OPERATING PROCEDURES (SOP) FOR LAND OPERATIONS
2009-07-01

PART 7 - REPORTS AND RETURNS.  

These are the authorized reports and returns for the Army.  Unit / Bde's may alter, but this is the doctrine. 


MC


----------



## TN2IC (27 Feb 2012)

PM me with you DIN email and I'll see what I have for you. I'm "fresh" off tour.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> I was told by afghan vets that the 9-liner changed with each roto, could be bad info.



They did until NATO adopted it as its standard, and changed para 8 to be ISAF Military vice US Military. The only thing that changes about the 9-liner now is whether you only need the first 4 lines, the whole report or the whole report + a MIST report before MEDIEVAC is launched.

Edited for correct para number.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Feb 2012)

9 Liner + MIST = Good to Go once transmitted.


----------



## brihard (27 Feb 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They did until NATO adopted it as its standard, and changed para 7 to be ISAF Military vice US Military. The only thing that changes about the 9-liner now is whether you only need the first 4 lines, the whole report or the whole report + a MIST report before MEDIEVAC is launched.



Patient nationality and status is line 8, is it not? Or am I right out of 'er? By my recollection line 7 is method of marking PZ (panels, pyro, smoke, none, other)


Shrek1985- a couple of others of potential use: contact IED; 10 line IED/UXO report.


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Feb 2012)

Why not just use the JFIRE?


----------



## dangerboy (27 Feb 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Why not just use the JFIRE?



What is the JFIRE?  I don't recall a report/return called that.


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Feb 2012)

9-Liners, CASEVAC request, etc procedures are all in there.  I was talking specifically about the call for fire section of the questions.

the JFIRE is the FM 3-09.32.  Granted, a US Pub, but used extensively by FACs/JTACs.  Why now stre


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Patient nationality and status is line 8, is it not? Or am I right out of 'er? By my recollection line 7 is method of marking PZ (panels, pyro, smoke, none, other)



Yep, you're right, little bit of a brain fart there.


----------



## Shrek1985 (1 Mar 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> 9-Liners, CASEVAC request, etc procedures are all in there.  I was talking specifically about the call for fire section of the questions.
> 
> the JFIRE is the FM 3-09.32.  Granted, a US Pub, but used extensively by FACs/JTACs.  Why now stre



Thank you everyone, I will try and find this doc online.


----------



## Franko (1 Mar 2012)

9 Liner is only for use when working with the US, CASEVAC is for our own forces.

We're winding down in the shytebox....might as well get used to using our own stuff again.

Regards


----------



## MikeL (1 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> 9 Liner is only for use when working with the US, CASEVAC is for our own forces.
> 
> We're winding down in the shytebox....might as well get used to using our own stuff again.
> 
> Regards



Depends on the unit I guess.  I don't think I've used or seen anything but the 9 Liner.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> 9 Liner is only for use when working with the US, CASEVAC is for our own forces.
> 
> We're winding down in the shytebox....might as well get used to using our own stuff again.
> 
> Regards



Till the next time we do combined ops...  And we have to re-learn the US way. Why not keep the knowledge, especially for something like this that we know we will use in future ops?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> We're winding down in the shytebox....might as well get used to using our own stuff again.



Working with US forces ends with the sandbox ?

Must be a Canadian Army thing.


----------



## Franko (1 Mar 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Till the next time we do combined ops...  And we have to re-learn the US way. Why not keep the knowledge, especially for something like this that we know we will use in future ops?



Let's just say that not too many guys know how to use our own reports and returns. I will admit that I am one that is rather rusty on using CASEVAC vice the 9 liner.

That being said, I will be passing on 9 Liners to students for the forseeable future as I will with my own troops.



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Working with US forces ends with the sandbox ?
> 
> Must be a Canadian Army thing.



Wow....twist my words some more.          :

9Liner was only previlant after 2006 and US airlift/ KAF's Role 3 was being used. Before that it was CASEVAC. That being said, through lessons learned, 9 Liner was pushed hard to the troops on the ground to the point that CASEVAC was literally thrown out on my TCCC in 2007. We were told that "You will never use it in theater" due to the translation issues to get the birds in the air and the possibilities of getting things mixed up at the Role 3.

Before Kandahar we used CASEVAC, even in Bosnia.

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (1 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Before Kandahar we used CASEVAC, even in Bosnia.



Yes i know.

But as i said before, not every 9-liner is about evacuating casualties.

I'm quite confident that the CAS 9-line will continue to be used by just about everyone.


----------



## Franko (1 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes i know.
> 
> But as i said before, not every 9-liner is about evacuating casualties.
> 
> I'm quite confident that the CAS 9-line will continue to be used by just about everyone.



...and troops will be brought up to speed if and when they need them. 

Then again, METHANE was apparently the be-all-end-all report and that's gone too.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Mar 2012)

NATO's adopted the 9-liner as their go-to request for medevac. If we had our own birds with medevac capability deployed, I'd say sure, lets keep both. But why would we bother keeping an out-dated report when whenever we deploy we're going to have to use the 9-liner anyways?


----------



## Franko (2 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> But why would we bother keeping an out-dated report when whenever we deploy we're going to have to use the 9-liner anyways?



There's the question for your leadership.


----------



## Shrek1985 (21 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> PM me with you DIN email and I'll see what I have for you. I'm "fresh" off tour.



Just got your email and thanks a ton too!

Thanks to everybody! I think I have more than enough grist for the mill now


----------



## TN2IC (21 Mar 2012)

No problem bud. Glad to help out.


----------

